# Sabre's, 386, 402, 42,425 and 426



## psescandon (Sep 18, 2011)

My wife and I have owned a 1987 Sabre 34MK2 for the last 16 years. For the first 10 years we cruised her extensively with our 3 kids on the Chesapeake, Barnegat Bay, Block Island and Long Island Sound. Recently we have fitted her out to race spinnaker in local and regional around the buoys and distance races. We have always dreamed of stepping up to something a little bigger with more amenities and creature comforts with the goal being more extended cruising on the Chesapeake and in New England as well as more distance racing including a Bermuda race campaign. We do not intend to live aboard. Amenities we are considering include electric winches, AC, electric flush/vacu flush head and in boom furling. Our home port is the Barnegat Bay /ICW where we have a yard that we trust so we are committed to a shallow draft(<5'3") and a bridge clearance <65ft. We are looking at the shallow draft 386, 402, 42CB, 425 and 426. I would welcome any input or suggestions from those who own or have owned these boats or those with an alternative suggestion for a boat that meets our criteria. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

Can't help much at the moment other than to say I love Sabre line and am closing on a 42 C/B tomorrow. I am also interested in any personal experience in this model specifically. Good luck on your search. 

Foster


----------

